# Next PA show?



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

Went to the one in Lancaster and even if it was late in the day it was still awesome seeing all the birds and even getting my first one (komorner tumbler) 

Was told there were more shows in the area, so when's the next one?  Looking to get my lil guy a mate!


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe that the next one in the area would be in August in York County, there might be others who would know better than me.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Dragonsong.........how is that komorner doing? There are more shows in the fall and early winter because right now most folks are pairing their birds and beginnig to breed them. Then it takes time for the young to mature and all the birds are molting in mid/late summer..........so they are really only ready for showing by fall with their new feathers. You will also find less birds for sale now....but there will still be folks selling off extra birds so ask around. Your bird is a male or female? I assume you want another of the same breed....which would be the best if you plan on breeding them now or in the future.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

تنحني الفتنة ، لمن غُرست في خدها غمازه ♥


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> Hey Dragonsong.........how is that komorner doing? There are more shows in the fall and early winter because right now most folks are pairing their birds and beginnig to breed them. Then it takes time for the young to mature and all the birds are molting in mid/late summer..........so they are really only ready for showing by fall with their new feathers. You will also find less birds for sale now....but there will still be folks selling off extra birds so ask around. Your bird is a male or female? I assume you want another of the same breed....which would be the best if you plan on breeding them now or in the future.


He's a male magpie colored one, doing great too, was told he was a very nice bird so you know I HAVE to breed him now  Working on building a bigger cage at the moment...it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't wait to this falls shows .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You don't have to wait till fall there are shows all spring and summer I will see if I can give you last years dates They stay fairly close.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool I would love that


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

July 8 Waynesboro pa
August 5 York pa
August 19 Dunbar pa
Oct 14 Waynesboro pa
Oct 27 Louisville KY young bird show
Nov 11 York 
Nov 17 Waynesboro
Jan 10 - 13 Lancaster 
Jan 24 -26 Grand National Show
Sep 29 New Jersey all breeds show

There's also a young bird show and a show in Fredrick Md, but I don't remember the dates and Im sure there are lots more. One of the guys told me you could go to a show every weekend all summer long if you wanted to. Hope this helps these are last years dates but they don't very to much.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool i will look into them i made some of them last year


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

I can make it to the York one!! I found nothing on the July 8th show though, do you have a link to the page?


----------

